# If you give coconut oil, how much?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Just wondering -- how much coconut oil do you give, if you give this to your chis? I haven't really been able to find dosage online anywhere, its all really random recommendations.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I know I'm not answering your question (and for that, I am sorry ) but I thought you could inform me of the benefits of coconut oil for chis?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Rather than retype it all, I copied the following summary from ezine: Did You Know About Coconut Oil For Dogs?


Added to the diet coconut oil can help slim overweight dogs, condition dry shabby-looking coats, offers some relief to painful arthritis or ligament problems, can help balance the thyroid, gives dogs a natural source of energy and helps keep dogs smelling better. My favorite use of coconut oil - improves digestion and nutrient absorption.

People have found with topical use their dogs ear infections improve, as do flea allergies, contact dermatitis, and other skin irritations. It's also been shown to help get rid of moles, heal sores and condition the dog's dry cracked feet pads.

The oil can be applied to sores. It is slow absorbing so try to keep the dog occupied for several minutes after applying it. Try it on hot spots, sore foot pads, minor bites or even to clean ears.

Coconut oil will deodorize anything it touches and will make your dog smell better when it's fed to him.

Dogs love the taste of coconut and many will lick it off a spoon. It can be feed alone or mixed in dog food. Start very slow. Work up to a teaspoon a day for each 20 pounds of body weight. If you notice greasy stools cut back the oil for a few days. The oil will help detox the system so it's important to go slow and over several weeks work up to the full doseage.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you! That covered many ailments that I did not know could be helped by coconut oil! I appreciate you taking the time to share.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I never heard of that but i hope it works. another thing you can look into is Neem Oil...good for the dogs also...good luck


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

That is so cool I did not know that you could give them that and that it could help all that.Where would you buy it at.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey, we just bought some at the natural food store... it was about $6 for a jar of it that I guess will last for quite a bit...

Your want to make sure your coconut oil has the healthiest attributes. Buy coconut oil that has the following claims on the packaging:

- not refined
- has not been bleached
- has not been hydrogenated
- is non-GMO
- is certified organic
- is not derived from any sort of hybrid
- had not been deordorized any any way
- is cold pressed
- has no chemicals
- and is made from fresh coconuts


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I like the sound of that. 

I think i will get some also...


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

http://www.seniorcatanddogproducts.com/

One of the simplest cancer-resisting supplements you can add to your dog’s food, according to Bruce Fife, ND, is coconut oil. Dr. Fife, the author of several books about coconut’s health benefits, recommends feeding dogs 1 teaspoon of coconut oil per 10 pounds of body weight per day in divided doses. That's 1 tablespoon (3 teaspoons) for a 30-pound dog and 2 tablespoons for a 60-pound dog.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I've been using coconut oil for awhile now. The chi's love it, and it is so good for them. I worked my way up to 1/2 teaspoon, 3 times a week. It is important to start out slowly! I will also give them coconut flakes sprinkled on their Ziwi Peak. I rotate their oils (coconut, sardine & anchovy, salmon).
It's also important to buy a high quality coconut oil. It should be white in color, not grey. When in its liquid form it should be crystal clear. The coconut oil should not have a burnt smell. Look for organic virgin coconut oil that is cold pressed.
I use a brand called CocoTherapy. It's fantastic! You can read all about it at CocoTherapy 
I buy my CocoTherapy coconut oil and coconut flakes from Bully Sticks - All Natural Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I give it!!! They can have 1/4 of a teaspoon daisy isn't a fan of it tho so I mix in with her pre made. It's nice if you shlick it on their coat 24 hours before a bath


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

anyone got any recommendations of one they use from the UK .. i looked into getting the cocotherapy one about 6 months ago but cant seem to find it here


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I use coconoil good service as one split in the post on those hot days and they sent another


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

how often can they have it? everyday? every other day?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I give twice a week I Alternate with salmon oil


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

You can also buy coconut oil at Holland and Barrat.
I had a big tub of that for my hair lol
and ate it too sometimes.
It's hard and you just scrape a few flakes off.
I havent given any to the chis but i think will get it again and try it for them.
Should be just the same.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

JRZL said:


> how often can they have it? everyday? every other day?


I'm gonna put mine all on 1/4 teaspoon about 5 days a week, salmon oil in the AM, the coconut in the PM. We'll see how they do. I'm tempted to start taking the stuff myself LOL.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kristi coat your hair in it over night then wash and condition you'll see a big difference


----------

